# Hello from Les Productions Zvon



## Zvon (Nov 18, 2004)

Just joined this forum today, looks interesting.

We're a small sound design company located in Montreal. We already have some sample sets out and we try to focus on the unusual.

You're welcomed to visit us at:
http://www.lesproductionszvon.com/


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 18, 2004)

Welcome to V.I. Zvon - nice having you here.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Nov 18, 2004)

Unusual sounds ? Sounds cool to me -> Checking out now . 

Welcome and enjoy your stay here


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Nov 19, 2004)

Welcome to V.I., Zvon!


----------



## Herman Witkam (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi
I see you're the company Ned already linked to. I liked the prepared rhodes demos. Welcome to V.I.


----------



## Zvon (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks to all of you for your salutations.



Herman Witkam said:


> Hi
> I see you're the company Ned already linked to. I liked the prepared rhodes demos. Welcome to V.I.



Yes that's right and he pointed me to that forum.


----------

